# suggestions for a small piscivore



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a pair of cons, which naturally means bucket loads of fry on a regular basis. Since the convict market in my area is more or less saturated, I was thinking of getting a small piscivore (carnivore who eats mostly fish) that could eat the fry. Can anyone point me to one that would do well in a 10 gal tank? Any fish, invertebrate or other will do, preferably something common that I could likely find at my lfs.


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

I should add, I would prefer something interesting to watch, not just a group of tetras. More like a lone predator or a group/trio of predators.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

If you could find a dwarf pike, that should work.


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

I love the thought of a dwarf pike. I haven't seen them around here, but it's possible I could order one in (my tight budget is also a factor, but we'll see). Would a small pike (maybe c. regani?) be ok in a ten gallon? And would they be happy with a mix of live convict fry and pellets/flakes for their diet?


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

Another thought I had would be a crawfish, although I'm not sure how effective it would be in catching those quick convict fry. My lfs has a few, they are just labelled "crawfish" without any more info... they are a plain brown colour... anyone have experience with crawfish?


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I think a regani would be ok in a 10. I don't have any experience with them myself though. I do have to say in a 10 with a breeding pair of cons, most anything will be hard pressed to survive. If you keep the regani by itself in a 10 and just add fry for it to eat, I think that would be fine.


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

The cons are in a 75, the 10 will be for just one fish and the fry that it eats. If my lfs can get regani in for a reasonable price I think I'll go with one of those, if not I'll look into the crawfish a bit more to see if they would work.


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

A raphael catfish would clean them up nicely.


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

Quick update: I picked up a crawfish, he's doing an incredible job. I'd estimate that he's eaten 80 convict fry in the past 4 days... little glutton running around stuffing them into his mouth. And today when I gave him a break he's been sifting through the sand looking for leftovers. Very entertaining to watch, and he's not shy in the least. He comes out with claws in the air anytime I come around the tank. Here's some pics.


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

If the crayfish is in the same tank as the convicts the adult pair may tear it apart after it molts. It will be vulnerable for hours until the new shell hardens.


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up *toddnbecka*. The craw is in a seperate 10 gal, the cons are in a 75.


----------

